# Young Turks



## whodoo

Всем привет!
Подскажите пожалуйста русский аналог для выражения young Turks.
Пример контекста "a new breed of internet-spawned young Turks are playing ultra-aggressive poker".
Спасибо =)


----------



## morzh

Попросту "молодые турки".
Или "турецкая молодежь".

В данном контексте родительный падеж.

"Новая разновидность.....молодых турок (турецкой молодежи)....играющих (играющей) в супер-агрессивный покер"


----------



## bravo7

А может это младотурки?


----------



## Maroseika

bravo7 said:


> А может это младотурки?


  "Участники буржуазно-революционного движения в Турции в конце 19 — начале 20 вв., ставившие своей задачей замену султанского самодержавия конституционным строем" вряд ли имели доступ к интернету.


----------



## estreets

А еще какой-нибудь контекст есть? Поскольку слово Turk имеет несколько значений, более широкий контекст помог бы отбросить ненужные значения.
То есть может быть, что это действительно название национальности как таковой, и тогда фраза будет звучать примерно как "Новое племя выросших на Интернете молодых турок играет в сверх-агрессивный покер" (здесь используется Present Continious).
А если во всем остальном тексте нет привязок к национальности, а, наоборот, используются какие-то слэнговые словечки, то и Turks, вероятнее всего, слэнг http://multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=1&l2=2&s=turks


----------



## Valvs

*Young Turk* : 3.	Also, *young Turk*, *young turk*. any person aggressively or impatiently advocating reform within an organization. (Random House Unabridged Dictionary). 

Так что турки здесь вообще не причём, речь идёт о новом, агрессивном поколении игроков в покер.
Кстати, Bravo7 был не так уж далеко от истины, когда упомянул младотурков. Сначала выражение Young Turks означало именно младотурков, потом так стали называть представителей радикальных или реформистских направлений в любых политических партиях, а потом - и не только в политических партиях


----------



## Orlin

Я полностью уверен, что здесь не идет речь о национальности, потому что, если не ошибаюсь, в Турции азартные игры запрещены законом под влиянием ислямской религии и поэтому очень невероятно, что турки играют столь много в покер.


----------



## dec-sev

Orlin said:


> Я полностью уверен, что здесь не идет речь о национальности, потому что, если не ошибаюсь, в Турции азартные игры запрещены законом под влиянием исламской религии и поэтому очень невероятно, что турки играют столь много в покер.


Скорее всего, речь идёт об он-лайн покере. Не думаю, что его так легко запретить. 


Valvs said:


> Так что турки здесь вообще не причём, речь идёт о новом, агрессивном поколении игроков в покер.


 Если это так, то похоже, что автор фразы был едва ли не первым, кто использовал эту фразу применительно к покеру. Я просмотрел  пару страниц в гугле на "Young Turks" - в основном фраза употребляется в первоначальном значении, в значении радикального члена организации, и ещё то ли песня, то ли группа есть с таким названием. Так что не уверен, что и всё нейтивы сразу поймут, о чём идёт речь.


----------



## Valvs

Почему же не поймут? Выражение "Young Turks" в смысле "молодые, агрессивные, радикально настроенные люди" достаточно распространено. А то, что речь идёт именно о новом поколении игроков в покер, совершенно ясно из конекста.


----------



## whodoo

estreets said:


> А еще какой-нибудь контекст есть? Поскольку слово turk имеет несколько значений, более широкий контекст помог бы отбросить ненужные значения.
> То есть может быть, что это действительно название национальности как таковой, и тогда фраза будет звучать примерно как "Новое племя выросших на Интернете молодых турок играет в сверх-агрессивный покер" (здесь используется present continious).



В моем примере выражение на 100% не относится к названию национальности. Выражение используется в переносном смысле, возможно даже шутливом, для обозначения нового поколения молодых и талантливых игроков в покер. И я никак не могу подобрать русский аналог для этого словосочетания, потому как словосочетание  молодые турки в русском языке означает именно молодых турков, которые в данном случае не при чем =))
Из контекста можно вспомнить одноименную песню Рода Стюарта http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YjSbWaqtEY





Valvs said:


> Почему же не поймут? Выражение "Young Turks" в  смысле "молодые, агрессивные, радикально настроенные люди" достаточно  распространено. А то, что речь идёт именно о новом поколении игроков в  покер, совершенно ясно из конекста.



+1. Да, скорее всего выражение young turks применительно к молодым игрокам в покер  шутливо намекает на их бунтарский дух в виду агрессивной манеры игры. После прочтения ваших ответов мне кажется, что young turks вполне можно перевести как бунтари.
Всем большое спасибо =)


----------



## dec-sev

Valvs said:


> А то, что речь идёт именно о новом поколении игроков в покер, совершенно ясно из конекста.


Что вы называете контекстом?  Скорее всего вы правы в том, что здесь идет речь о молодых людях с агрессивной манерой игры в покер, но ясно это может быть не из контекста, которого у нас, собственно говоря нет, а из того, что если бы это было про молодых уроженцев Турции или эта страна как-то бы упоминалась в тексте, то скорее всего whodoo вообще этот вопрос не задал бы, а просто бы перевёл, как "молодые турки" в смысле молодые люди из Турции. 


Valvs said:


> Почему же не поймут? Выражение "Young Turks" в смысле "молодые, агрессивные, радикально настроенные люди" достаточно распространено


. Честно говоря, я не знаю, насколько это выражение распространено. Ведь одно дело -- это значение в словаре, а другое, как часто то или иное выражение используется людьми.


----------



## dec-sev

whodoo said:


> После прочтения ваших ответов мне кажется, что young turks вполне можно перевести как бунтари.
> Всем большое спасибо =)


 Может "радикалы от покера" 
Не думаю, что "бунтари" подойдет. Насколько я понимаю, речь идёт о людях, которые черезмерно рискуют в игре, ну например, у него пара, а он всё повышает и повышает ставки.


----------



## Valvs

dec-sev said:


> Что вы называете контекстом?  Скорее всего вы правы в том, что здесь идет речь о молодых людях с агрессивной манерой игры в покер, но ясно это может быть не из контекста, которого у нас, собственно говоря нет, а из того, что если бы это было про молодых уроженцев Турции или эта страна как-то бы упоминалась в тексте, то скорее всего whodoo вообще этот вопрос не задал бы, а просто бы перевёл, как "молодые турки" в смысле молодые люди из Турции.
> . Честно говоря, я не знаю, насколько это выражение распространено. Ведь одно дело -- это значение в словаре, а другое, как часто то или иное выражение используется людьми.



1) Контекстом я называю именно контекст.  
То, что речь идёт об игроках в покер, ясно не из того, что больше нигде в тексте не упоминается о Турции, и из слов самого автора: "are playing ultra-aggressive poker." То, что речь идёт не о турках, ясно любому, кто знаком с идиомой _Young Turks_.

2) Когда я говорю, что выражение достаточно распространено, я основываюсь на своём личном опыте: я неоднократно встречал его в англоязычной литературе, периодике, да и в Интернете. Словарную статью я процитировал просто для того, чтобы не быть голословным.


----------



## dec-sev

Valvs said:


> 1) Контекстом я называю именно контекст.
> То, что речь идёт об игроках в покер, ясно не из того, что больше нигде в тексте не упоминается о Турции, и из слов самого автора: "are playing ultra-aggressive poker."


 Вот как определяет "контекст" словарь Коллинз:
context  
1) the parts of a piece of writing, speech, etc., that precede and follow a word or passage and contribute to its full meaning
2) the conditions and circumstances that are relevant to an event, fact, etc
В данном случае то, что мы имеем, это не контекст, а passage, которому ничего не предшествует, и за которым ничего не следует.


Valvs said:


> То, что речь идёт не о турках, ясно любому, кто знаком с идиомой _Young Turks_.


 Думаю, что не ошибусь, если скажу, что до этой ветки из её участников только вы знали эту идиому, равным образом, как и слово "младотурки" (заранее прошу прощенья если кого-то обидел в невежестве ). И если предположить, что это слово неизвестно широкому кругу русскоязычного населения, то можно также и  предположить, что и далеко не все нейтивы воспринимают young turks как члена реформистского  движения в Турции или просто радикала. Впрочем это только моё мнение, которое каждый может проверить на своём личном опыте. Я имею ввиду если у кого есть знакомые нейтивы, то может спросить у них.  Очень хорошо, что ваш личный опыт оказался весьма кстати в данной ситуации. 
Кстати как вы переведете на английский "Новое, выросшее на интернете поколение молодых турок, играет в агрессивный покер"?


----------



## estreets

to whodoo
А как вообще покерщики  себя называют? Может, отталкиваться от их слэнга? У них что-нибудь такое есть?


----------



## Valvs

> В данном случае то, что мы имеем, это не контекст, а passage, которому ничего не предшествует, и за которым ничего не следует.



В русском языке слово контекст означает "словесное окружение рассматриваемого текста, необходимое и достаточное для точного, однозначного понимания данного слова или выражения". Текст, процитированный в  исходном посте, полностью отвечает данной дефиниции. Словесное окружение словосочетания "young Turks", является его контекстом, и его достаточно, чтобы понять, что именно это выражение означает в данном конкретном контексте. Сам этот passage, как вы выражаетесь, и является контекстом.



> И если предположить, что это слово неизвестно широкому кругу русскоязычного населения, то можно также и предположить, что и далеко не все нейтивы воспринимают young turks как члена реформистского движения в Турции или просто радикала.



Вообще-то это довольно смелое допущение. Получается, что если русским какая-то английская идиома неизвестна, то и англоязычным она тоже неизвестна. 

Я считаю, что многим _начитанным_ англоязычным людям выражение "young Turk" в смысле "радикал/реформист" достаточно хорошо известно. Причем, возможно, не все, кто им пользуется, знают историю его происхождения. 



> Кстати как вы переведете на английский "Новое, выросшее на интернете поколение молодых турок, играет в агрессивный покер"?


Если речь идёт о настоящих турецких турках из Турции (  ), то я бы совершенно точно не стал использовать выражение "young Turks" — можно сказать, например, "the new generation of Turks" (то, что они молодые, подразумевается), или "young Turkish people" и т.д.
Или, как вариант, написал бы "young Turks", но при этом уточнил бы, что говорю именно о турках.

PS. Перечитывая написанное, понял, что вы, скорее всего, хотели сказать, что если русскоязчным неизвестно русское слово "младотурки", то и англоязчыным, скорее всего, неизвестен его английский эквивалент. Если это так, то прошу прощения за избыточную иронию - просто вы не очень чётко сформулировали свою мысль.
Но в таком случае я должен сказать, что "младотурки" и "young Turks" - это _разные_ выражения с разным узусом. Русское слово не имеет тех переносных значений, которые имеет английское выражение.


----------



## morzh

>>>
In English  slang, a "Young Turk" was a rebellious kind of teenager who would go  against the grain.
 Many of  Stewart's songs tell stories. This tells the story of Billy, a kid who  leaves his hometown and gets his girlfriend pregnant.

(explanation about Rod Stewart's "Young Turks")

----


Seems to be the UK slang.


----------



## whodoo

estreets said:


> to whodoo
> А как вообще покерщики  себя называют? Может, отталкиваться от их  слэнга? У них что-нибудь такое есть?


 
Есть сленговые выражения для плохих игроков в покер - donk, moron, fish,  но они явно не подходят



dec-sev said:


> Может "радикалы от покера"
> Не думаю, что "бунтари" подойдет. Насколько я понимаю, речь идёт о  людях, которые черезмерно рискуют в игре, ну например, у него пара, а он  всё повышает и повышает ставки.



Не не, тех кто чрезмерно бездумно рискует называют donk\fish\moron =)





morzh said:


> >>>
> In English  slang, a "Young Turk" was a rebellious kind of teenager who would go  against the grain.
> Many of  Stewart's songs tell stories. This tells the story of Billy, a kid who  leaves his hometown and gets his girlfriend pregnant.
> 
> (explanation about Rod Stewart's "Young Turks")
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> Seems to be the UK slang.



Yep. 
Так что Valvs был прав. Бунтари имо вполне подходит.
Спасибо за ссылку.


----------



## dec-sev

Ветка на тему "Young Turks" есть и на английском форуме.
Я написал Matching Mole и спросил его насколько часто можно встретить выражение в современном языке и в каком значении. Вот его ответ:
"Firstly, I have no idea how well-known this phrase now is, however I suspect that many younger speakers in particular would take the phrase literally. I think I would expect to find it chiefly in journalistic or literary pieces, written by those in middle age, or older.

I don't think a speaker familiar with the metaphor would assume that "young Turks" in an article about contemporary young Turkish people (as in your jihadwatch.com example) is an example of it.



> Dubai, 22 Feb. (AKI) - A video allegedly by Al-Qaeda's media arm features a young Turkish suicide bomber urging young Turks to follow his example. The video posted on Islamist websites on Monday traces the man's final journey to Afghanistan's eastern Khost province, where he is seen apparently carrying out a car bombing against a US military base


 It's clear to me that it isn't, at any rate. However, look at this example:
"the coup was led by a group of 'young Turk' junior partners in the firm."
Note the writer's hesitation to use the phrase unmarked where it is intended as a metaphor: he has put it in quotes. This itself may indicate that the writer is unsure of being understood because he may feel the metaphor is unfamiliar and therefore likely to be taken literally.

I think, in conclusion, that in fact it is more likely to be taken literally by the public at large, even in a context where a literal reading would be puzzling, than it is to be assumed to be a metaphor (where it is not) by those familiar with it.

I'm not familiar with the extra definition you have quoted. My understanding of it is limited to the definition given in the OED: _any group of young or relatively young men full of new ideas and impatient for change; esp. a radical or ‘progressive’ element in a political party_. However, I suppose your new definition is a fairly natural extension of the original concept." 

Естественно, это всего лишь мнение одного нейтива, о чем он сам и пишет "Of course, my views are only one person's opinion and are not backed up by any systematic research, etc. но думаю, что написанное поможет многим сформировать мнение насчет того, в каком смысле фраза понимается большинством населения и стоит ли избегать "young Turks" если вы хотите сказать "молодые турки" в смысле молодые люди из Турции. 

Я еще открыл ветку, подобную нашей, на немецком форуме. Просто, чтобы посмотреть, как отреагируют немцы и какие версии будут предлагать. Получилось примерно как и у нас -- за исключением того, что сразу заметили "a new breed _are_ playing", a в остальном всё как и у нас -- перевели как молодые Турки, и только Sowka меня раскусила и спросила "В какой покер ты с нами играешь?"  намекая на второе значение фразы. Уж не знаю, знала ли она это значение раньше или просто поискала в гугле, но тем не менее, дальше она написала, что чтобы убедиться не идет ли речь о людях турецкой национальности, что в буквальном смысле вполне возможно, необходимо побольше контекста. Не хочу дальше развивать тему контекста, отмечу только, что на той ветке был один английский нейтив, но и он не воспринял "young Turks" в значении "радикалы". Хотя, согласно его профиля, ему 15 лет, так что можно считать, что парень просто недостаточно начитан 


whodoo said:


> Бунтари имо вполне подходит.


Вы переводите - вам и решать, что лучше подходит. Так из любопытства, я понимаю "бунтарь" как человека чем-то недовольного, чего-то требующего и делающего это в достаточно радикальной форме, а именно, учавствуя в бунте. Вот у вас получится примерно "молодые, выросшие на интернете, бунтари играют в ультра-агрессивный покер". Как вы думаете читатель поймет "бунтари" в данном контексте? Против чего они бунтуют?


----------



## estreets

to dec-sev
У меня было то же самое впечатление. Когда-то довольно давно я встречала это выражение в слэнговом значении, правда, скорее в связке с интернетом, чем покером, так что у меня осталось только очень смутное представление о его использовании не для указания этнической принадлежности.
У меня оно больше сассоциировалось со словом "нигилисты", которое, впрочем, так же далеко от сути young Turks.
Все-таки, на мой взгляд, проще всего было бы попытаться найти аналогичное слэнговое слово покерщиков - русское слово, наверняка у них что-нибудь такое есть. Ну, или приблизительно такое, и на его основе составить нужный вариант или придумать неологизм по продуктивной словообразовательной модели.


----------



## whodoo

estreets said:


> to dec-sev
> Все-таки, на мой взгляд, проще всего было бы попытаться найти  аналогичное слэнговое слово покерщиков - русское слово, наверняка у них  что-нибудь такое есть. Ну, или приблизительно такое, и на его основе  составить нужный вариант или придумать неологизм по продуктивной  словообразовательной модели.


 
Поверьте мне, в покерном сленге нет такого выражения. Просто так  совпало, что автор книги о покере использовал это словосочетание (кстати  автор является представителем старшего поколения).


"In  English  slang, a "Young Turk" was a rebellious kind of teenager who  would go  against the grain.
  Many of  Stewart's songs tell stories. This tells the story of Billy, a  kid who  leaves his hometown and gets his girlfriend pregnant.


 (explanation about Rod Stewart's "Young Turks")"

Эта выдержка, приведенная пользователем *morzh*, как мне кажется расставляет точки над и =)





dec-sev said:


> Вы переводите - вам и решать, что лучше подходит. Так из любопытства, я понимаю "бунтарь" как человека чем-то недовольного, чего-то требующего и делающего это в достаточно радикальной форме, а именно, учавствуя в бунте. Вот у вас получится примерно "молодые, выросшие на интернете, бунтари играют в ультра-агрессивный покер". Как вы думаете читатель поймет "бунтари" в данном контексте? Против чего они бунтуют?



Они "бунтуют" против старых концепций игры. Раньше, до появления онлайн покера игры были достаточно тайтовыми (спокойные игры с небольшим количеством префлоп рейзов и редкими блефами). 
Молодые про из интернета принесли совершенно новый агрессивный стиль игры (множество рейзов\ререйзов и блефов)
*dec-sev *спасибо за ваше расследование =)


----------



## bravo7

maroseika said:


> вряд ли имели доступ к интернету.


Да, надо было их башибузуками назвать. Хотя, если молодёжи история тотально фиолетова, то какая разница?


----------



## morzh

To Dec-Sev

>>Так из любопытства, я понимаю "бунтарь" как человека чем-то  недовольного, чего-то требующего, 

С первой частью определения я согласен.

>>.....а именно, учавствуя в бунте.

СО второй - нет.

У слова *"бунтарь" *есть два значения: одно (более-менее переносное) - приведенное Вами в первой, выделенной мною части. Т.е. человек с бунтарским духом, призывающий к ломке старого, неспокойный человек.

Второе - это второй вариант слова *"бунтовщик"*. Т.е. - участник бунта. Под это подходит вторая часть Вашего определения.
Это два родственных, но разных, слова.

Сегодня, когда бунтов на улице мало, слово "бунтовщик" вообще не услышишь, а слово "бунтарь" используется чаще в смысле "1". Когда говорят "Высоцкий был бунтарем", или "Маяковский был бунтарем", или Бьорк говорит о себе: "я - бунтарь"  - они ведь на улицы с кирпичами не ходят, и на баррикадах не сражаются.

Можете глянуть в Ожегова. Он, похоже, меня поддерживает.


----------



## dec-sev

whodoo said:


> Они "бунтуют" против старых концепций игры. Раньше, до появления онлайн покера игры были достаточно тайтовыми (спокойные игры с небольшим количеством префлоп рейзов и редкими блефами).
> Молодые про из интернета принесли совершенно новый агрессивный стиль игры (множество рейзов\ререйзов и блефов)


Что мы знаем наверняка, так это то, что они играют в агрессивный покер, то есть со сверх риском и блефуют больше обычного, но я не думаю, что делают они это из бунтарского духа и "против старых концепций игры". Скорее всего играть по другому им просто скучно и неинтересно. 
С другой стороны, мы не обсуждаем, что так ли это на самом деле или нет, а думаем как передать Young Turks на русский. И если вам так понравилась идея бунтарства и вы уверенны, что автор хотел сказать именно то, что вы думаете, то почему бы не использовать Лионских ткачей или потёмкинцев? Ведь автор не выбрал просто "rebel", а остановился на одной обособленной группе. Это во-первых. Во-вторых, все бунтуют -- игроки против старых концепций, молодые турки -- не дочитал против чего, на "Потемкине" не хотели есть мяса for health resasons, и даже Маяковский против чего то бунтовал. Так что рекомендую  "потёмкинцы". Сначала я даже думал "декабристы", но нет -- много чести картёжникам -- там люди из эпохи когда "отчизне посвятим души прекрасные порывы", а здесь просто про безбашенных балбесов


----------



## StudentX

I think perhaps you could opt to not translate the phrase 'young Turks' but instead simply use the Russian equivalent of 'cowboys' or 'hotshots' or any other phrase you feel adequately denotes an aggressive spirit on the part of this new generation of poker players. That is, literalism in this case might be a vice.


----------



## dec-sev

StudentX said:


> ... That is, literalism in this case might be a vice.


Good point, Student. I, for my part, would omit "young Turks" altogether. But have you read this:


> Они "бунтуют" против старых концепций игры


and whodoo (thread starter) wants, as I see,to convey this idea into Russian.


----------



## morzh

I think, StudentX is right.

It is also my personal practice- If I encounter a difficulty translating something, I look for a very close expression in the original  language first, then try to find the analog in the other language.

But it is the on-going dispute here, as to how much of an original style/wording should be preserved. To me, it should only be preserved if possible, otherwise, yes, it is a vice, and too much of adhering to the original at any cost may result in a kludge of a translation.


----------



## StudentX

I take your point, dec-serv. Perhaps I thought up my examples (cowboys and hotshots) too hurriedly. But there are other words that still allow the translator to capture the spirit of 'revolt' of the young poker players. For example, he could call them mavericks, or world-shakers, or idol-breakers, or rebels, etc. 

In any case, I think the sweet, sweet joy of translating this particular sentence will come from getting the 'young Turks' translation just right. Good luck, whodoo.


----------



## whodoo

dec-sev said:


> Так что рекомендую  "потёмкинцы". Сначала я даже  думал "декабристы", но нет -- много чести картёжникам -- там люди из  эпохи когда "отчизне посвятим души прекрасные порывы", а здесь просто  про безбашенных балбесов



Думаю target group  не поймет такого перевода =))



dec-sev said:


> Что мы знаем наверняка, так это то, что они  играют в агрессивный покер, то есть со сверх риском и блефуют больше  обычного, но я не думаю, что делают они это из бунтарского духа и  "против старых концепций игры". Скорее всего играть по другому им просто  скучно и неинтересно



Вы правы на 100%, но имо автор, используя выражение young turks, и не пытался сказать, что они вот таки прям реальные нигилисты-анархисты. Это скорее шутка, в которой есть доля правды =) Кстати говоря в покере  существует разделение на олд скул и нью скул, т.е. соперничество разных  игровых концепций действительно существует, и часто бывает так, что олд  скул это действительно люди в возрасте, а нью скул - молодежь (что не удивительно).

*StudentX*, thank you for your variants.


----------



## morzh

http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/15/messages/739.html
http://www.yourdictionary.com/young-turk

These are explanations of the "Young Turks" phrase in addition to those quoted here.

In essence, once we find a(the) Russian analog of "any of a group of younger people seeking to take control of an  organization, party, country, etc. from an entrenched, usually  conservative, group of older people", this will complete the process.

I don't think it has to be a poker-related term or such; after all, the phrase "Young Turks" is not related to poker and was used in, I think, the above meaning.

I can't think of one: nothing but "бунтарь" или "радикальная молодежь" comes to mind.
"Либеральная (прогрессивно настроенная) молодежь" - как-то в свете использования здесь "не канает", мне каца....
"Молодая поросль"....пожалуй, тоже не отражает.....
"Либеральные гопники"


----------

